# Solved: Move Between Columns In Word



## joel33

How do I move between columns in word? I know how to create columns. I know if I go to the bottom of one column it continues on the other. But I'm interested in writing an address on the left and jumping to the right and writing another address. I'd like to move back and forth between the columns w/o going to the bottom of the page. Is there a way. Thanks, Jex


----------



## MFDnNC

If you mean within a table - TAB


----------



## joel33

I meant in a word document. Tab does work with tables, but I've learned (after much effort) that the answer to my question is Ctrl+Shift+Enter. I state it in case others want to know. I appreciate the response. Thank you. Joel33


----------



## Anne Troy

Thanks for posting the solution, Joel. Whenever your problem has been solved, you can use the Thread Tools dropdown in your thread and hit Mark Solved. You can only do this in your own questions. I'll do it for ya.


----------

